# Dog Days of Summer BBQ Giveaway!



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

We are excited to announce a new $50 Amazon eGift Card giveaway!

We get it. Summer isn’t the same without going a bit primal, reconnecting with our hunter-gatherer roots, and getting to grill outside over an open flame with friends and family.

If you’re as fired up about grilling during these Dog Days of Summer as we are, we’d love to see your best BBQ pictures and hear about your favorite barbeque recipes, techniques, tips, and tricks.

To enter to win a $50 Amazon eGift Card, reply to this thread to share your best outdoor BBQ pictures you have taken and/or your favorite barbeque recipes.

On *August 8, 2022*, we will hold a random drawing to select the winner. The winner will have seven days to reply to our message verifying their email address, or a new winner will be chosen.

_Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway._

Thank you for being part of the community, and stay cool during these hot summer days!

- Community Management Team


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Pulled Pork on custom Horizontal (cast iron/steel, local farmer-made) wood smoker using all oak.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Burgers and brats .


----------



## Brhumbus the Terrible (8 mo ago)

My wife's racks on racks. Brown sugar and mustard, spicy smoked ribs. She finishes them off for a couple of hours in a crock pot. You basically have to dish them up with a spoon because the meat starts falling apart on its own! Also, I don't have a picture, but she also makes meatloaf and smokes it instead of using the oven and it's incredible!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Barbeque pulled pork mac and cheese tacos love these things(I cant seem to find a picture of them but they're similar)


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Favourite: Burger with steak inside, and salad(s) as garnish. goes well with beer. 🍔🍺


----------



## Hippiehut29 (6 mo ago)

*I love smoking a tri tip roast on the grill. I marinate it in Italian dressing for 24-36 hours then I pat dry and put a cajun dry rub on it. Coals on one side, meat on the other. Add your soaked woodchips to the coals and cover. If it's a smaller tri tip it should only take 45 mins to an hour to cook. Let rest then slice to perfection 🥰 *


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

My regulator is busted so I haven’t been up to much grilling this summer but when I do grill, there’s nothing like a thick juicy ribeye that’s so succulent it just melts in your mouth. Pair that up with a double-baked potato covered in cheese and some crispy asparagus drizzled with garlic and olive oil and you’re good and primed for your next coronary. 😋😋


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Turkey all year


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

And Ribs


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

This thread is now closed while we clean up the thread and determine the winner using random.org

We will reopen the thread once the winner has been determined. 🎉

~MR


----------



## admin (Aug 6, 2013)

Please join us in congratulating @KX4SAM for winning the $50 Amazon Gift card in our random giveaway this time around!

@KX4SM Please keep an eye on your private conversations (PMs), as we will contact you shortly to verify your email address.🎉

~MR


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations @KX4SAM


----------

